# Study Shows Toxicity levels in e-cigarettes 100 times lower



## Alex (27/3/15)

*

*
*Study Shows Toxicity levels in e-cigarettes 100 times lower*
by Josh Loe, 27. Mar 2015 / No comment






Today a study released by the _New Zealand Medical Journal_ found that e-cigarettes contain 100x lower toxicity level than normal “combustable” cigarettes.

The study concluded that nicotine levels were half-to-two thirds that of a normal cigarette, but toxicity levels were 100 times lower than a regular Marlboro cigarette.

During the study;

on average they had 0.93 percent of the formaldehyde, 0.04 percent of the acetaldehyde and 0.43 percent of the acrolein of a normal, ”combustible” Marlboro king size filter cigarette.

The author of the study Author Murray Laugesen went so far as to stating;

The nicotine levels in e-cigarettes were sufficient to help people kick the habit. This research is designed to reduce the risk of people being scared of e-cigarettes for no good reason

This goes against recent studies released by the New England Journal of Medicine claiming formaldehyde content in ecigs were even greater than regular cigarettes. This study promoted a large reaction from the ecig community claiming that the study was flawd. Which we wrote about in an article here on ecig.com.

Funny enough, the selling ecigs in New Zealand is prohibited. Is it time for them to revisit this ban?
source: http://blog.ecig.com/news/study-shows-toxicity-levels-in-e-cigarettes-100-times-lower/



Hell YES!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (27/3/15)

This is good silver


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

I wanted to read it, but after our world cup cricket campaign disaster, that BIG flag in the OP just made me not able to read .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Thanks for this @Alex 
It really helps because I share these with smokers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

Thanks @Alex - great news!!
I wonder how he did the tests?


----------



## Alex (28/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex - great news!!
> I wonder how he did the tests?


https://www.scimex.org/__data/assets/file/0019/22906/E-cigs_NZMJ.pdf

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (28/3/15)

How do they deal in NZ im possibly moving there next year and dont want to be outlawed


----------



## Alex (28/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> How do they deal in NZ im possibly moving there next year and dont want to be outlawed



You show watch this then
http://ecigssa.co.za/tobacco-harm-reduction-symposium.t9742/


----------



## whatalotigot (28/3/15)

@Alex im going to give it a watch when there is a rainy day soon. 7 1/2 hours is plenty. 
Im sure ill be happy to watch it.


----------



## Alex (28/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> @Alex im going to give it a watch when there is a rainy day soon. 7 1/2 hours is plenty.
> Im sure ill be happy to watch it.



It's really good to see that the doctors and specialists over there are very positive about the benefits of vaping.


----------

